# Added Cross Bracing to my Mini Shop Crane



## Tmate (May 23, 2021)

Not much to report here - I just decided my mini shop crane needed some additional stiffening.  Winch has about a 400 lb. capacity, so I figured the frame should be able to handle that much.  I Might put a bolt in the middle.  Don't know if that would make any difference.


----------



## Doug Gray (May 23, 2021)

Cool looking crane Tmate
I think a bolt in the middle would add a lot of stability.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 23, 2021)

+1 on the bolt or weld the 2 x braces together!

looks good!


----------

